# Tarachodula Pantherina enclosure



## Jessie (May 6, 2018)

Got a glass aquarium 5 1/2 tank.

Will post pics when its done.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 7, 2018)

cool, I love to see it when it is done


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 7, 2018)

Yes! Please post a pic!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jessie (May 7, 2018)

I have new babies coming in. @Little Mantis @MantisGirl13 Check out my new post. This one is on hold until i can get more sticks. But i have enclosures for the new babies of these im getting.


----------



## deathvalley69 (Oct 11, 2018)

hey whats yr panther mantis enclosures look like? and how many molts did they go through to reach adult? ive had one for almost a week.


----------

